# USS Missouri machine shop



## kevin.decelles (Feb 24, 2022)

Toured the Missouri yesterday and the machine shop was closed off . I could only get a few pics.  Big machinery in there for sure, could only see the lathe and drill,  milling machine and other goodies were not visible

Crazy how much steel goes into these ships


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 24, 2022)

I figure the lathe face plate in the drill pic weighs north of 500 lbs


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 24, 2022)

kevin.decelles said:


> Crazy how much steel goes into these ships


And it all needs to be positioned for balance and CofG.
@Brent H would never retire. lol


----------



## phaxtris (Feb 24, 2022)

Jelous, big fan of oahu, dragged a bunch of my buddies on that tour when i was there last.....they didnt think it was so lame by the end of the day


----------



## Brent H (Feb 24, 2022)

That is some big machinery.  Nice I beam to move stuff around!


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 24, 2022)

Hey Kevin how long are you there for?


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 24, 2022)

A while Craig.  Missing the shop !  Here are some picks of the lathe on the Blowfin submarine

Could have spent hours looking at every single piece of machinery


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 24, 2022)

And a massive electrical motor from the Missouri…. Wouldn’t fit in a bathtub,  bigger than my 60 gal air compressor


----------



## Everett (Feb 24, 2022)

Pearl Harbor and the Missouri are on my bucket list. My grandfather was on a light cruiser in the war and his boat was one of the first into Tokyo harbor. I still have some of his stuff he brought home, including his deck service uniform. 

Thanks for sharing the pictures! Is it just me or would one have to kneel to use the lathe on that submarine?


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 24, 2022)

@Everett   Bad picture I think.  Tight but doable

Fascinating tour and museums.  Didn’t get off the bus for the aviation museum — too much for one day

Picture of the plaque at the surrender deck. 

Also picture of some trench art.  The little knife on the left made we think of @Crosche 

And of course the 16” guns


----------

